# Gigabyte P55M UD2 Boot Stuck



## suitaroh (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello,

I recently built my own computer and had it running perfectly when I went to unplug 1 HDD from the mobo so that the OS I was installing would not detect it. However, upon reboot the computer was first stuck at this screen:

Serial ATA AHCI BIOS, Version iSrc 1.20E 
Copyright (c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation 23 
** This version supports only Hard Disk and CDROM drives ** 
Please wait. This will take few seconds. 

Controller Bus#00, Device1#F, Function#02: 06 Ports, 03 Devices 
Port-00: Hard Disk, WDC WD6401AALS-00L3B2 

The 23 number is in the upper right and starts at 10 when I get to this screen and then moves to 23, then the comp stops. I can get to BIOS only after having cleared CMOS. I have cleared CMOS thrice. Upon rebooting after clearing CMOS there is a screen allowing me to select working boot config, I choose the last working one (did not work) and the defaults (also did not work)

After flashing the BIOS the computer is now stuck at this screen: 

Serial ATA AHCI BIOS, Version iSrc 1.20E 
Copyright (c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation 23 
** This version supports only Hard Disk and CDROM drives ** 
Please wait. This will take few seconds. 

Controller Bus#00, Device1#F, Function#02: 06 Ports, 03 Devices 

My system is:
intel core i5 750
HSF:  Zerotherm Core 92
mobo GIGABYTE GA-P55M-UD2
case: NZXT M59
PSU: OCZ Fatal1ty OCZ550FTY 550W ATX12V
RAM: OCZ Gold 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333
HDD: two Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA
OD: Lite-on 24X DVD+R 24X DVD-R SATA Black 24X DVD Writer LightScribe Support
GFX: MSI N250GTS TwinFrozr 1G OC

Both drives contain bootable OSes if that helps; I have tried unplugging one and then the other, nothing different happens. I have tried live-cds and live-usbs, my computer will not load them (and yes, I set the BIOS to allow them to load before the HDDs, it like the BIOS reverts to default loading sequence after reboot even though I saved the values). I have tried the HDDs in different sata slots. I have tried booting without unnecessary peripherals. Both HDDs appear to be spinning at least. The mobo emits a single beep at bootup indicating no problems. My mobo had 7 sata ports, yet this screen says it has only 6-might this be the problem? Could this also be a problem with the SATA cables? as they seem to fit less snuggly than the ones for the OD and case, but were working fine before. Any ideas and suggestions/solutions would be very, very appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried changing the SATA setup? It looks like you have it configured to use AHCI, try setting it to "IDE" mode.


----------



## Jeltz (Feb 4, 2010)

yes I have exactly same problem with gigabyte h55 and a 1Tb Hitachi drive. No idea why. the 23 is probably an error code of some sort. 

I cannot even get into bios settings because this hangs before it gets there.

As a temporary solution, I cleared the bios, chose IDE instead of AHCI and booted with the IDE drivers, not what I want but it does until I can figure this out.


----------



## Jeltz (Feb 4, 2010)

Further to this. Just upgraded my h55m-ud2h motherboard to F7 bios.

LOL. It now detects I am running SATA in IDE mode (the only one that boots) and asks if I want to switch to AHCI. When I say yes, it reboots in AHCI mode and then hangs with the error you describe (as it did with the F4 BIOS). Only way out is to reset the CMOS and set IDE mode which is a bit lame. Cannot even reach BIOS settings with this hang.

I did try installing a blank SATA drive and it booted AHCI OK once, but I was not intending to reinstall OS so it stopped on no available boot device. When I rebooted, it hung on the 23 error you describe! 

Obviously the BIOS is looking at something on the hard drive and deciding not to go any further. I have no idea why because on other windows 7 machines running IDE (ASUS motherboards) I set the windows 7 ahci registry entry, reboot, change bios to AHCI mode and everything starts up fine.

Sorry No solution yet.

Jeltz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

AHCI mode is used for drives which support "NCQ" native command que; its more PITA than NCQ is worth, most sata drives dont support NCQ


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.motherboardpoint.com/question-sata-ide-emulation-mode-vs-ahci-mode-t241702.html


have you installed the motherboard chipset drivers?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=106575.0


----------



## Jeltz (Feb 4, 2010)

linderman, the problem is in the BIOS, not in the OS, so the previous post does not help.

Somehow, the gigabyte bios (specifically the Serial ATA AHCI BIOS, Version iSrc 1.20E part of the BIOS that is enabled when AHCI is selected) checks the hard drives. If any of the hard drives has ever had an IDE mode OS installed on it, the bios will hang (status message 23) on this device. I have found no BIOS settings that stop this test from happening.

The only way around I have found is a low level format of the drive, which defeats the purpose of not wanting to reinstall the OS. 

BTW I have converted plenty of Windows 7 systems from IDE to AHCI using other manufacturers motherboards. (Yes because I have SATA drives which I want NCQ and hot swap capabilities on, even if not RAID). usually nothing more is required than changing the BIOS setting and the windows 7 OS loads the new drivers automagically.

Jeltz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*linderman, the problem is in the BIOS, not in the OS, so the previous post does not help.*

if the problem is not an OS / driver issue; then how does an OS reisntall cure this problem?



you didnt read this did you?

http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=106575.0

fix your registry! it is an OS problem; at the bios level the driver is not found to start the controller, thats what the bios does, hardware matching to drivers then sorts the order of processing of hardware


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

why does everyone think IDE emulation is inferior to Sata mode?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*
check your PM's *


----------



## Jeltz (Feb 4, 2010)

linderman,
Yes I did read your post and its links. The AHCI Bios WILL work on a blank drive to install the OS, it only hangs whenever a drive has been used as part of an existing O.S installation, even if you do not intend to boot to it.

If it was not for the NCQ and hot swap features I indeed would not be bothered to change it. You do not need to harp on about the performance comparisons...I get it OK


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

forget it .........I give up :4-surrend


----------



## Jeltz (Feb 4, 2010)

OK there is one more thing in common. All my O.S.'s are now installed on Hitachi drives. I did a system restore to a Samsung drive and the problem went away and the system booted in AHCI no problems. Tried all changes to feature settings with Hitachi drive utility and no luck.

However suitaroh above has the same problem with a WD drive it may be some manufacturers work. I have seen some talk on other threads about spin-up time, but it is several seconds before the AHCI BIOS post is reached so I am thinking this is not likely.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

not all drives are NCQ capable


----------



## Jeltz (Feb 4, 2010)

OK I have solved the problem for my Hitachi drive. (win 7 x64) (use at own risk)
1) take a system backup (including system image) of your boot O.S. with windows backup
2) create a system repair disk (DVD) with windows backup
3) delete the partitions on your boot drive (not sure if this is necessary)
4) boot to the repair dvd, follow instructions to restore latest system image
5) reboot, change BIOS settings to AHCI, reboot and all should be just fine.

linderman I get it that you do not like AHCI, but my disks ARE NCQ capable, and I DO want hot swap capability, and NOW I have got what I want.
Jeltz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont dislike ACHI ? I get that you need it and have a use for it?

I cant believe you finally accepted the fact the OS has a role in your dilemma

I must say; I havent been thorned this hard while trying to assist someone in quite awhile 

*happy to hear you have things sorted*


----------



## Jeltz (Feb 4, 2010)

linderman,
I apologize if you thought I was having a go at you (I was not), and I do appreciate your help. It was your off topic comments about SATA/PATA performance that made me feel as though I though I was wasting everyones time by wanting to get to the bottom of this BIOS issue. It is only an O.S. issue in that an boot image save/restore made the problem go away, but it was the BIOS that was hanging and IMHO I don't think the BIOS POST (or not) in any way should be dependent on the contents of the drives data as it is in this case.


BTW I notice you seem to have an interest in power supplies. I have 4 identical sticks of RAM. Both pairs pass every memory test I can throw at them, but one pair will allow S3 resume, and 1 pair will not. (the power starts to come on, then goes off for a few seconds and this cycles until I pull the plug. All rail lines on the power supply are well within spec at low and full load, and it meets the motherboard specs easily.


----------



## noobian (Dec 14, 2009)

hey...i think it's maybe something wrong with your power supply. The PSU connector on the Mobo.Try to examine it.If you find irregularities on it(somekind of electrical burn effects), i suggested that you make sure that the connector connected properly.I used to encounter this problem with my msi mobo...& sometimes i twisted, pressed & etc the PSU wire to make the connectors more "grip" if you know what i mean....i believe that the metal point inside the connector is not complemented with each other.If you find this is confusing....there are 2 type of connector right...male & female.1 from the psu & the other 1 attached to the mobo.I've also modified the tip of metal point in order it to became more big(in term of the surface area).Yeah ....its always works & just wanna to remind you even if the mobo works...it tends to "self shutdown".I couldn't stand it & bought another one.

just for your in4mation(according to my exp) if the pre bios boot is hang up, the culprit maybe:
1.power supply
2.RAM
3.Microprocessor


----------

